

The Recompiler, a New Feminist Hacker Magazine - doppp
http://recompilermag.com/

======
mdekkers
Title should read "A possibly upcoming Feminist Hacker Magazine" because there
isn't any content there, besides "coming soon".

------
smt88
Please, please, please do not publish a print version. If you're really
targeting hackers, they're not going to use it. Print versions of magazines
are wastes of time, money, resources, and basically anything else that is put
into them.

Also: please publish as HTML, not as PDF (or some other awful, non-responsive
format). Basically, I hope this is a magazine that's not just for hackers, but
by hackers as well.

